# Paint Creek Report



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Managed to sneak out this evening for a couple of hours and went 1 for 1. It was a nice brown about 10 inches, with good coloring, and a nice little belly. The thing was is that he smacked my dry fly like he was a bass exploding on a top water plug. Anyways even with the chill in the air it was a nice night to get out and fish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

With all of the recent winds and lack of activity on the Pond, it might be time to head up that way.

Thanks


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I've been out on the Paint twice in the past week, once w/ flies, once wormin'. Zero trout, many chubs. They say where there's chubs, there's trout, but so far none. I did however, catch the biggest chub I have ever seen. I checked the state records on the DNR site, but they don't track chubs, darn. It was a monster, I was sure it was a brownie.


----------



## RagingBull (Apr 17, 2005)

last time i was at paint creek was about a year or so ago and all i managed to get was chubs. But, i did see trout in this one spot on 2 different occasions, they were about 12 inchs. There was a large tree that fell and they were hiding under it. I couldnt get a fly in there though there was just no room to cast and i didnt have my spinning reel. where do you usually fish the paint at?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Please don't name specific locations here.


----------



## FliesOnly (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't had much success this year at the Paint. Rumor has it no stockers were planted this year. Oh well, creek chubs take away the urge till I can get up North.


----------



## tcmono (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been doing pretty good on the Paint. I believe the consensus was that the DNR did stock this year. Some of the fish I'm getting are in the 6" range, so I think they're recently stocked. Have gotten a couple that went over 12". All on flies (dries and nymphs).


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I read in a previous thread that someones cousin seen the D.N.R. truck planting fish in the Paint this year.There is some nice fish in there you just have to really work for them.I usually try to get away from the crowd and find my own secluded hole where there isnt 20 fishermen.


----------



## flyfsh4trt (Mar 21, 2004)

the paint has been nice to me so far this year, got one two weeks ago that went 14.5" (and yah, they did stock this year...)


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am pretty sure they stocked it as well. I know they are in there, but I have yet to hit one, maybe this weekend...The Paint could be an urban dynamo if some of the homeowners along its banks would do a little bank restoration to maintain the flow...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I snuck out for about an hour and a half last night (should have been workin).
Just a few trout, none over 10", but it was good to wet a line.








Watch out for the Naturalist Home Economics Meeting, north of Clarkston Road (High Schoolers Baking in the woods :16suspect :lol: )


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I was laughing my head off when I read that. I went to that spot last fall, I think I got a contact buzz before I even saw those kids. Police officers could go there anytime between 4-9 and bust those kids, they're there all the time, and they are always smokin weed! Needless to say, I avoid that stretch


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I was out on the creek again tonight, and went 1 for 2 on trout, and caught too many creek chubs to count through 3 hours fishing. The one that I landed was about 14 inches he hit a wooly bugger. Overall though fishing was kind of tough. Bugs were hatching the entire time I was there and I did not see a single rise, has anybody else ever had this happen to them on Paint? Good luck to everyone and tight lines


----------



## tcmono (Mar 23, 2004)

Yup, happens quite often. Last Sunday, there were no fish rising anywhere, despite a fair number of caddis, midges and the occasional mayfly (don't know what kind) flying around. Went to a size 16 bead head hares ear and caught a bunch of fish. Some were tiny, some were average (8-10"), but a couple were good sized (for the Paint, anyway) at over 12".

So far this year, mostly I see lots and lots of fish rising but they refuse every dry fly I try. I managed to catch some on #18 elk hair caddis (both black and tan), and a size 16 adams.

Since I'm new to trout and fly fishing, Paint Creek is the only place I've fished for them, I'm pretty easily pleased. Anytime I catch 1 fish I'm happy, 2 or 3 is great. When I have a day like Sunday (somewhere around 10 fish in 3 hours), well, I'm REALLY happy.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Not to be cruel, but hope you guys kill most of the chubs...reduces competition for food for the trout I would think.

The Terminator


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

The Terminator said:


> Not to be cruel, but hope you guys kill most of the chubs...reduces competition for food for the trout I would think.
> 
> The Terminator


Actually chubs make up a part of larger trouts diet. I am not going to say that those 8 inch chubs get eaten by trout on a regular basis, but those 3-5 inchers make nice meals for those trout 15+.... just some food for thought. 
Think about it, big fish eat little fish... and what are the most abundant little fish???


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Valid point Quest...just wondering if overabundance of Chubs leads to too much pressure on small insect life new trout plants depend upon. Then again, tough to say what constitues and 'overabundance'...we humans are'nt the best at judging this. Wonder if in more favorable trout habitat, up north, if chubs are so prevalent compared to the trout.

The Terminator


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

In the colder rivers up north I rarely catch a chub. I have never even caught one north of the PM. Now down by me they are pretty common, and I have caught some in the MO. I think it has more to do w/ temperature of the river more than anything. I think the chubs like the water a little warmer, while the trout prefer it a few degrees cooler. 

And FWIW I hate chubs too...and have killed more than my share. I just prefer to impale them, instead of throwing them on the bank.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Fished the creek this past weekend-caught some browns up to 9". I wonder about the chubs too. Though they can provide forage for trout- they could become so prevalent they could hurt trout numbers. There was some decent insect activity too but I only saw 2 small risers.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I have caught chubs in the western U.P. in an ice cold stream along with brookies. Same thing happened to me last weekend on a northern lower river in elk country... strange, brookies + chubs... Brookies like the coldest water according to everything I've read and I thought chubs to be a rough fish that preffered warm water. 

Zob


----------

